# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  top 10 rep earners

## FDibbins

Thought this was interesting.

And Glenn now heads the list, well done Glenn, congrats!!


P
Q
R
S

22
3/6/2020
Rep
Posts
post/rep

23
Glenn
14004
24318
1.7

24
shg
13917
40634
2.9

25
TMS
13913
29936
2.2

26
fdibbins
13001
48710
3.7

27
jindon
12303
15374
1.2

28
Pete_UK*
11865
19455
1.6

29
AliGW
11155
35464
3.2

30
JBeaucaire
10835
33297
3.1

31
AlKey
10799
8901
0.8

32
Richard Buttrey
10319
26271
2.5




Just thought I would share...awesome job everyone, keep up the hard work

And for those not on the list there are plenty that were close to making it there, well done!!

----------


## AliGW

That's a lot of happy campers - a nice way to neutralise the small, but sometimes vocal minority of disgruntled ones. Thanks!  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

haha Ali, you can refer to this next time someone feels their nose is out of joint  :Smilie:

----------


## nigelog

Hi all some rep point scores - impressive

----------


## tim201110

One can see who talk too much

----------


## FlameRetired

Thanks Ford. Those _are_ impressive numbers.

----------


## FDibbins

Latest update on top 10...

N
O
P
Q
R
S
T
U
V

38

3/6/2020



6/4/2020




39
Member
Pos
Rep
Posts
post/rep
Pos
Rep
Posts
post/rep

40
TMS
3
13913
29936
2.2
1
14148
30208
2.1

41
Glenn
1
14004
24318
1.7
2
14026
24318
1.7

42
shg
2
13917
40634
2.9
3
13923
40637
2.9

43
fdibbins
4
13001
48710
3.7
4
13171
49242
3.7

44
jindon
5
12303
15374
1.2
5
13007
40637
3.1

45
AliGW
7
11155
35464
3.2
6
11978
37971
3.2

46
Pete_UK*
6
11865
19455
1.6
7
11925
19507
1.6

47
JBeaucaire
8
10835
33297
3.1
8
11016
33492
3.0

48
AlKey
9
10799
8901
0.8
9
10821
8905
0.8

49
Richard Buttrey
10
10319
26271
2.5
10
10400
26460
2.5

----------


## bebo021999

Viewing from other side, the most efficient helper is Alkey: 1.2 rep/1 post

----------


## AliGW

None of it is an exact science: those of us who moderate and administrate will, inevitably, have a higher post ratio, and that's unavoidable. The vast majority of rep we earn, however, is for solving problems. Nevertheless, as I said earlier, this counter balances nicely the small, but sometimes very loud voices of dissent and displeasure.  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

The latest update on this table (maybe I need to revise this on a quarterly basis, its getting kinda wide now)


N
O
P
Q
R
S
T
U
V
W
X
Y
Z
AA
AB
AC
AD

38

6-Mar-20



4-Jun-20



11-Oct-20



9-Nov-20




39
Member
Pos
Rep
Posts
post/rep
Pos
Rep
Posts
post/rep
Pos
Rep
Posts
post/rep
Pos
Rep
Posts
post/rep

40
TMS
3
13913
29936
2.2
1
14148
30208
2.1
1
14611
30917
2.1
1
14804
31153
2.1

41
Glenn
1
14004
24318
1.7
2
14026
24318
1.7
2
14037
24317
1.7
2
14349
24875
1.7

42
jindon
5
12303
15374
1.2
5
13007
40637
3.1
4
13896
16730
1.2
3
14026
16997
1.2

43
shg
2
13917
40634
2.9
3
13923
40637
2.9
3
13976
40653
2.9
4
13976
40653
2.9

44
AliGW
7
11155
35464
3.2
6
11978
37971
3.2
6
13218
41188
3.1
5
13524
41629
3.1

45
fdibbins
4
13001
48710
3.7
4
13171
49242
3.7
5
13457
50041
3.7
6
13484
50138
3.7

46
Pete_UK*
6
11865
19455
1.6
7
11925
19507
1.6
7
12125
19708
1.6
7
12386
19903
1.6

47
JBeaucaire
8
10835
33297
3.1
8
11016
33492
3.0
8
11032
33492
3.0
8
11033
33492
3.0

48
AlKey
9
10799
8901
0.8
9
10821
8905
0.8
9
10825
8905
0.8
9
10825
8904
0.8

49
Richard Buttrey
10
10319
26271
2.5
10
10400
26460
2.5
10
10742
26905
2.5
10
10803
27032
2.5

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Incidentally, I see that Alkey seems to have vanished.  Does anyone know why??

----------


## AliGW

Don't know, but his posting habits have always been sporadic. He seems last to have been around in August, although his last post that I can find was in July. That does seem quite a long time, I agree.

----------


## Pete_UK

Hi Ford,

although the names are more-or-less the same, is it time for an update?

Pete

----------


## FDibbins

Will take a look, Pete.

----------


## FDibbins

Latest update.  Bo_Ry gets added to the top 10, but AlKey slips off.  Table is starting to get too wide, I think it's time to start dropping off earlier dates

N
O
P
Q
R
S
T
U
V
W
X
Y
Z
AA
AB
AC
AD
AE
AF
AG
AH

38

6-Mar-20



4-Jun-20



11-Oct-20



9-Nov-20



4-Jul-21




39
Member
Pos
Rep
Posts
post/rep
Pos
Rep
Posts
post/rep
Pos
Rep
Posts
post/rep
Pos
Rep
Posts
post/rep
Pos
Rep
Posts
post/rep

40
Glenn
1
14004
24318
1.7
2
14026
24318
1.7
2
14037
24317
1.7
2
14349
24875
1.7
1
17940
30347
1.7

41
AliGW
7
11155
35464
3.2
6
11978
37971
3.2
6
13218
41188
3.1
5
13524
41629
3.1
2
16020
47997
3.0

42
TMS
3
13913
29936
2.2
1
14148
30208
2.1
1
14611
30917
2.1
1
14804
31153
2.1
3
15847
32650
2.1

43
jindon
5
12303
15374
1.2
5
13007
40637
3.1
4
13896
16730
1.2
3
14026
16997
1.2
4
15302
18345
1.2

44
shg
2
13917
40634
2.9
3
13923
40637
2.9
3
13976
40653
2.9
4
13976
40653
2.9
5
14038
40663
2.9

45
fdibbins
4
13001
48710
3.7
4
13171
49242
3.7
5
13457
50041
3.7
6
13484
50138
3.7
6
13699
50981
3.7

46
Pete_UK*
6
11865
19455
1.6
7
11925
19507
1.6
7
12125
19708
1.6
7
12386
19903
1.6
7
13682
21129
1.5

47
Bo_Ry
















8
12294
5806
0.5

48
Richard Buttrey
9
10319
26271
2.5
9
10400
26460
2.5
9
10742
26905
2.5
9
10803
27032
2.5
9
11537
28252
2.4

49
JBeaucaire
8
10835
33297
3.1
8
11016
33492
3.0
8
11032
33492
3.0
8
11033
33492
3.0
10
11058
33492
3.0

----------


## FDibbins

N
O
P
Q
R
S
T
U
V
W
X
Y
Z
AA
AB
AC
AD

38

4-Jun-20



11-Oct-20



9-Nov-20



4-Jul-21




39
Member
Pos
Rep
Posts
post/rep
Pos
Rep
Posts
post/rep
Pos
Rep
Posts
post/rep
Pos
Rep
Posts
post/rep

40
Glenn
2
14026
24318
1.7
2
14037
24317
1.7
2
14349
24875
1.7
1
17940
30347
1.7

41
AliGW
6
11978
37971
3.2
6
13218
41188
3.1
5
13524
41629
3.1
2
16020
47997
3.0

42
TMS
1
14148
30208
2.1
1
14611
30917
2.1
1
14804
31153
2.1
3
15847
32650
2.1

43
jindon
5
13007
40637
3.1
4
13896
16730
1.2
3
14026
16997
1.2
4
15302
18345
1.2

44
shg
3
13923
40637
2.9
3
13976
40653
2.9
4
13976
40653
2.9
5
14038
40663
2.9

45
fdibbins
4
13171
49242
3.7
5
13457
50041
3.7
6
13484
50138
3.7
6
13699
50981
3.7

46
Pete_UK*
7
11925
19507
1.6
7
12125
19708
1.6
7
12386
19903
1.6
7
13682
21129
1.5

47
Bo_Ry












8
12294
5806
0.5

48
Richard Buttrey
10
10400
26460
2.5
10
10742
26905
2.5
10
10803
27032
2.5
9
11537
28252
2.4

49
JBeaucaire
8
11016
33492
3.0
8
11032
33492
3.0
8
11033
33492
3.0
10
11058
33492
3.0

----------


## JieJenn

Here's the table to the top 600 rep earns.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...=0&single=true

----------


## FDibbins

> Here's the table to the top 600 rep earns.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...=0&single=true



Thanks for that  :Smilie: 
That shows the position, but not the actual score - still a good representation though  :Smilie:

----------


## JieJenn

> Thanks for that 
> That shows the position, but not the actual score - still a good representation though



If I have access to the rep scores, I will make sure to add that to the table.

----------


## FDibbins

I think Im the only 1 who has access to that info (the Mods may, not too sure)

----------


## JieJenn

> I think Im the only 1 who has access to that info (the Mods may, not too sure)



I know  :Smilie:  I think just knowing the ranking is useful enough.

----------


## AliGW

Rep scores are not visible to regular members or mods on the main site.

Anyone, though, can sort the membership list by rep earned, even though the scores aren't visible, so your top 600 can be seen by anyone on that page.

----------


## TMS

Given it's an Excel Forum, thought I might just do this ...

I can't keep up with Moderator posting levels (and rep that seems to go with it  :Wink: )



Think I might retire before I drop another place  :Frown:

----------


## AliGW

Lies, damned lies and statistics!!!

Today is not helping to keep my post count down - too many touchy punters!  :Smilie: 

And I've got far too much time on my hands now I'm retired and the weather's not good enough for me to be outside gardening ...  :Wink:

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Hahaha.  FWIW... I think I have got one (1... singular) rep point as a result of Forum Moderation.  My problem is that, with Lockdown in its various iterations & guises, I have too much time on my hands (How sad is that...).  With the imminent prospect of 100,000 cases of the plague per day in a few weeks, that's unlikely to change for another few months.

----------


## AliGW

I've had a handful of rep points for doing my job, and once in a blue moon I get a negative one for the same, so it probably balances out in the long run. Most are thanks for helping with a solution.

----------


## TMS

Ah well, I just can't keep up with that volume of rep, wherever it comes from. At my best, I was doing 10 or 11 posts a day  the forum says my average is about 8 but recent stats look like around 6 a day.

It's a shame not everyone gives +rep but I guess that's the same for everyone  unless the charm school failed me  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## AliGW

I don't do it for rep - far more important to me that I've helped. I do expect a quick thanks in the thread, though.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pete_UK

I've always tried to think of it in terms of reps per post, rather than posts/rep. If you rank it on that then Bo_Ry is the clear leader at the moment with over 2 reps per post, and there are 4 people who are "earning" more than half a rep for each post made. Just another way of looking at it ...

By the way, why do I have an asterisk against my name?

Pete

----------


## AliGW

I agree about this view of it - there are some whose rep to post ratio is rightly incredible. Bo_Ry is one of a handful of exceptional contributors at the moment.

No idea about the asterisk!

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Pete, It's 'cos you're special!!!

----------


## TMS

I don't do it for the rep either, but I do get satisfaction from the "public" recognition. I was made up when I first saw "TMS has a reputation beyond repute". And it was nice being number 1 for a while, especially taking over from shg, who I have always admired.

Pete  don't know, maybe you're a star?  :Wink:

----------


## FDibbins

At 1 point, I was notching up over 1000 posts a month - that was when I sat at a security desk and had tons of time to spend here.  Now, I spend maybe an hour a day on here and often most of that is spent dealing with administrative matters and disgruntled members, so I spend only a small fraction of my time on here now  :Frown: 

Pete, I also dont know why that asterix is there - but I believe it indicates just what a star you are (it has been removed now )

----------


## The_Snook

> It's a shame not everyone gives +rep but I guess that's the same for everyone  unless the charm school failed me



On a related note, is there any way to address the issue of giving rep to the same person concurrently? Glenn helped me out (saved my bacon!) in two separate threads but I was only able to award rep in one of them. This was a couple of weeks ago and I still get the 'spread the rep around' message. I've encountered this situation a number of times.

Snook

----------


## TMS

@Snook: you need to give rep to other people before you can go back and give rep again.

----------


## bsalv

I passed here by accident.

When I look at the comments, it sounds like a "rest home" of veterans.
In my opinion, the last 6 columns in #23 are more relevant then the others, their activity in the last 9 months.
I didn't want to be unpolite or rude, the numbers are impressive.

----------


## AliGW

I think that's meant as a compliment to those of is in the top ten, so thank you. However, there are many more members who make valuable contributions, so it comes nowhere close to telling the whole story.  :Smilie:

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

bsalv.  Hahaha.

It might also reflect the fact that we lack the imagination to do anything else.  But it does (to reference that famous fictional Belgian...) keep the little grey cells active, and (hopefully) ward off senility during lockdowns and miserable weather!

----------


## Pete_UK

Maybe time for an update - the table in Post #16 was compiled on 4th July.

Pete

----------


## jolivanes

Glenn,
Re: famous Belgians.
There are quite a few of them, some you might know and others not.
Jacky Ickx, Ferre Grignard, Max Verstappen (born in Belgium), a whole load of cyclists a.o. Eddy Merckx, singers Bobbejaan Schoepen, Adamo, Jacques Brel, Toots Thielemans etc etc.
And of course bsalv and bakerman.
They are not fictional though.

----------


## bsalv

you forgot mentioning 1 thing, we still have the worldrecord for "the longest period without a government", 541 days.
(Northern Ireland had more days, but was disqualified by Guinness Book of Records, because it's not a real country).
Yes, we can !!!
And of course, the town "Puurs" is actually 1 of the 2 productionsites worldwide for the Pfizer-Covid-vaccin. 
So 1 thing to be proud off and 1 thing surrealistic, we're only patriotic when the Red Devils (football) win. 
All off topic in an "off topic"-subforum, of course. :Wink:

----------


## snb

You forgot to mention the record in most PFOS polluting factory 3M in Antwerp.

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Indeed...  However, it feels like a real country every time I step out of my front door (Belfast), especially when it's freezing cold and the rain is lashing in horizontally.

----------


## bsalv

sorry for my remark on Northern Ireland.
When I looked at your profile, i tought you lived (as nomad) in the Republic Ireland

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

No problem.  Its national identity partly depends on which history book you were given in school.  Since Brexit, I feel much more Irish than before.

----------


## FDibbins

Here is the latest update (hope it comes out OK, MY desktop died on me, trying to get a new(ish) laptop set up)

*Excel 2016 (Windows) 64 bit*

N
O
P
Q
R
S
T
U
V
W
X
Y
Z

*56*

9-Nov-20



6-Apr-21



7-Jun-22




*57*
Member
Pos
Rep
Posts
post/rep
Pos
Rep
Posts
post/rep
Pos
Rep
Posts
post/rep

*58*
AliGW
5
13524
41629
3.1
2
16020
47997
3.0
1
21980
59924
2.7

*59*
Glenn
2
14349
24875
1.7
1
17940
30347
1.7
2
20970
33918
1.6

*60*
TMS
1
14804
31153
2.1
3
15847
32650
2.1
3
18521
36119
2.0

*61*
jindon
3
14026
16997
1.2
4
15302
18345
1.2
4
17276
19972
1.2

*62*
Bo_Ry




8
12294
5806
0.5
5
16703
6915
0.4

*63*
Pete_UK
7
12386
19903
1.6
7
13682
21129
1.5
6
15407
22559
1.5

*64*
fdibbins
6
13484
50138
3.7
6
13699
50981
3.7
7
14058
51842
3.7

*65*
shg
4
13976
40653
2.9
5
14038
10663
0.8
8
14040
40677
2.9

*66*
JohnTopley








9
12739
22667
1.8

*67*
Richard Buttrey
10
10803
27032
2.5
9
11537
28252
2.4
10
12351
29390
2.4

*68*
JBeaucaire
8
11033
33492
3.0
10
11058
33492
3.0
11
11060
33492
3.0

*69*
AlKey
9
10825
8904
0.8
11
10825
8904
0.8
12
10830
8903
0.8


Sheet: *Member List*

----------

